# Guess the wood and recieve a Sample......



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 7, 2017)

After a long two week run of Lecturing and providing samples to some folks at the USDA, I can now settle an begin to post some more again. Below, are some samples of some wood that I obviously have. If you guess the wood, I will send out a sample to you, my treat in s/h. Mind you, it will be a small sample...small hint! After 24 hours, I will provide a big hint....probably late tomorrow evening. I'll let it run until Sunday eve, and will give it to the first one who guessed correctly down the list...if there is a correct reply! PST...sorry! Lastly... I looked at the rules, couldn't find anywhere to place this post, so I just plopped it here. If it needs to be moved...moderators, by all means do so. Good luck. 

P.S.....It doesn't count, if you cut and paste a list of every known species on the planet!


----------



## Spenceriko (Apr 7, 2017)

Olive Ash


----------



## Nowski (Apr 7, 2017)

Coffee wood


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 7, 2017)

Also...you can obviously debate about it, but in the end, I will only take a simple bold answer (ie "Maple"), not "could be..., maybe..., looks like....."


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2017)

I moved this here.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 7, 2017)

Mangoak


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Mangoak



Thats not a name of a wood silly miseriian....
Thats a tribe of injuns...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 7, 2017)

Mango.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2017)

Monkey pod


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 7, 2017)

lilac


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I moved this here.


thank you....for some reason, I didn't catch this section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 7, 2017)

pepper tree


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Thats not a name of a wood silly miseriian....
> Thats a tribe of injuns...


Mangoak.....I got a good picture of Mango's growing on an Oak tree.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 7, 2017)

CoffeeWoodz said:


> Mangoak.....I got a good picture of Mango's growing on an Oak tree.


I win! I'll pm my address for the sample thank you very much...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 7, 2017)

As soon as I harvest......I'll give you a sample of the beautiful highly figured sweet tasting winter tropical lumber.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 7, 2017)

You eat lumber? 

Ok...

As long as I get my sample burl of the koak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 7, 2017)

All who work wood....eats lumber......especially sawdust, and the occasional residue amount of dust that lingers on and around your face after sanding. Most of it taste like crap!

Reactions: Agree 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 7, 2017)

CoffeeWoodz said:


> All who work wood....eats lumber......especially sawdust, and the occasional residue amount of dust that lingers on and around your face after sanding. Most of it taste like crap!



I can't say I've ever tasted crap to make the comparison.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 7, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I can't say I've ever tasted crap to make the comparison.....


It's the stuff that comes out of the bottom of all those Crows...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 7, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I can't say I've ever tasted crap to make the comparison.....


Ummmmmm.......I meant......so I was told....yeah....that's it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 7, 2017)

Vine Maple


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 7, 2017)

locust


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 7, 2017)

CoffeeWoodz said:


> Also...you can obviously debate about it, but in the end, I will only take a simple bold answer (ie "Maple"), not "could be..., maybe..., looks like....."


Maple

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 7, 2017)

Apple.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 7, 2017)

Pistachio


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok....

Imaged below for reference, from left to right...just in case it doesn't show up well. *Kamani*, *Koa*, "*Mystery*-_wet and dry_", *Pheasant*. The large hint, is my Brazilian "Rosewood" smell is nothing compared to the mystery wood!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2017)

So if I understand the hint correctly, you're hint is, that it's a hawaiian wood?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 8, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> So if I understand the hint correctly, you're hint is, that it's a hawaiian wood?


ok......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 8, 2017)

Sandalwood


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 9, 2017)

I figured after the second hint, that the answer would come shortly. Yes "Sprung" has it correct,it is Sandalwood...specifically "Hawaiian". Besides the "smell", the longer BM piece was almost a dead give away to those that are familiar. Classic example of the Heartwood of one of the worlds most sought after parasitic tree/shrub. After having what I've had for almost 30 years now, some of the pieces, as with these, are very very....very Woodsy Vanilla Fruit Sweetness, some a bit more spicy/tangy, etc. (aged like a fine wine), but all of them have that beautiful classic hint of creamy Vanilla. I only have around 10 BF left, and I sell on different venues, most as shown below for $10 a stick, which I personally think smells much more better (naturally) than any store bought Sandalwood incense. Please do not confuse this with Mysar, which has a very smooth creamish color. Both species are rare, but Hawaiian has a different presentation. Lastly....those of you who have inquired about the USDA....I'll give a little explanation below soon. Below is what "Sprung" will be receiving. They are small....but if used right, can go a long way! I usually put a candle on....toast an end till the smallest of flame appears, then tap it out, and let the aroma fill the area. Congrats and Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 9, 2017)

Sweet! Thank you!

Once it was hinted that it was a Hawaiian wood - and that it was even more fragrant than rosewood - it was narrowed down and very easy to figure it out.

I'll look forward to giving the burning with a candle, etc a try. And to adding a wood to my collection that I've never had any of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 10, 2017)

USDA inquiry's. I cut and pasted a little few segments of folks I've already messaged as well.

I've been a consult throughout the years regarding certain woods that I have. Some, have been posted here, as in my "Large Stash and Hoard", some not. I have always been an unlucky person when it came to a lot of things...(reason why I never go to casinos), but have been really lucky and blessed with others...such as "wood". My degrees are not in botany, but had ventured from little wood identification pee-yon, to a moderately known consult....mind you, of only the woods that I have specialized in.

I recently had a USDA Entomologist contact me regarding the age of what I had on hand, and wanted his Botanist friend, to take a look at what I have....then it snowballed from there. See....there are several upon several studies about certain specimens such as "Hawaiian Sandalwood"...we'll use that. So....most current Hawaiian Sandalwood has a certain domestication, that it has undertaken throughout the years, since it's decline. Any study's made according to current specimens is almost a mute point, since there's almost no older samples to compare them with. The samples that I carry, are not just from one tree, but can be traced to a specific islands, time periods, and chemically tested for the genetic backbone on why, and the probably cause/s for it's current domestic status changes.

Besides certain Hawaiian wood, one of the most peculiar species I've had the pleasure of collaborating with, is Bastogne; which is endemic only to California (breed of Californian Black Walnut {ie Claro}, and English Walnut.) The reason why I bring this up, because of the "changes" that have occurred throughout it's known existence to present date. There's a reason why it's also called "Paradox Walnut"....some off site had claimed that a certain individual in the late 1800's was the first to cross-breed the two, and created Bastogne. Unfortunately, that information is incorrect. Those that have seen me post "Mission Olive", will understand....how the Olive was introduced into the Americas, and made it's way to California. The same has occurred with the English and a specific Black Walnut (which is not directly related to the American Black walnut). It's been in OUR country for a minimum of 600 years, and possibly up to 750 or so. Anyway..."Paradox", meaning....how did it come into existence. The same way a mule is made, except naturally receptive....will not give details about that....research if you don't know!

I could keep rambling.....but won't.

If you are more curious regarding the research that I've been involved with...just message me with an inquiry.

Thanks for reading. Eric


----------



## Eric Fenton (Jun 19, 2017)

walnut


----------



## Sprung (Jun 19, 2017)

@ripjack13 - I had completely forgotten about this thread, but since it came back to the top and I know you like to keep track of things being completed - I never received anything here nor was ever contacted for my address.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2017)

Looks like he's missing in action.....


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 1, 2017)

@CoffeeWoodz - Can you address this? (We'll see if he gets an alert on the tag)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

